# Best depressing/melancholic pieces



## GigliSaw (Jul 24, 2011)

Ive been on the hunt for some music with a bit of darkness/melancholy and I need some reccommendations. I particularly like Mahler's String Quartet in A Minor. Does anyone know of something similar, perhaps from the same time period or later? 

Gigli


----------



## CMBurns (Jul 24, 2011)

If you like piano solo's my own compositions are dark/melancholic for the most part.

Lost (classical)





Dreamspace (Classic/jazz fusion)





Hard Ways (Classical)





Fog (Classical)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

GigliSaw said:


> I particularly like Mahler's String Quartet in A Minor.




Anyway,
Mahler - Kindertotenlieder
Mahler - Das Lied von der Erde (in particular movement six)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Peter Warlock - The curlew


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

My favorite's Erik Satie's Gymnopedie No. 1.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Boy if I had a dollar for every time I've seen a question like this....


----------

